# Battle in North Africa and Mediteranian Documents



## Micdrow (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all, Ive just started and this is the area campaign subject I decided I was going to start researching and concentrate on. Below are the document's Ive found so far. Any one able to provide more documents, combat reports and such please contact me. 

All help welcome and enjoy!!!!
Paul

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Sep 21, 2008)

There is a lot of good reading in there, many thanks


----------



## Rugger (Sep 21, 2008)

I didn't get a chance to check everything you posted for duplicates.
From some of what you posted you may already have some of these in your archives.
Hope these help.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 22, 2008)

Great stuff and many thanks Rugger. Newest thread area for documents.

Enjoy!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 22, 2008)

All I can add Paul - 
Australian Army Official History Vol I - To Benghazi
Official Histories
Vol II - Greece, Crete and Syria
Official Histories
Vol III - Tobruk and El Alamein 
Official Histories

Royal Australian Navy 1939-1942
Official Histories

RAAF Vol III - Air war against Germany and Italy 1939-1943
Official Histories
RAAF Vol IV
Official Histories


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 22, 2008)

Many thanks Wildcat, looks like I have a ton of reading to do. Again many thanks.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 1, 2008)

Added a couple of more files above


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 2, 2008)

Great stuff...Thanks!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Micdrow its much appreciated mate


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 2, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Thanks Micdrow its much appreciated mate



Thanks Heinz,


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 16, 2008)

Added more stuff above.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 16, 2008)

Found this great site fighter squadron reports on the Ploesti raid june 10, 1944.

Enjoy!!!!!

Mission Reports*

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vespa2 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks a lot for sharing these infos.
All these documents are really helpfull for our team (we are developing a MOD in North Africa..Target Tobruk)


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 2, 2009)

Vespa2 said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing these infos.
> All these documents are really helpfull for our team (we are developing a MOD in North Africa..Target Tobruk)



Your welcome!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 11, 2009)

List of mission reports for the 310th bomb group that flew B-26's

B-26 320th Bomb Group Missions

Enjoy!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2009)

Excellent work as always Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 11, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Excellent work as always Paul!



Thanks Jan!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2009)

Ive added 8 more files to the 1st page. Every thing from RAF to operation Torch to air recon. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2009)

Ive added a ton more document in the first page. Also a great reference source for B-25's in MTO is located here. Ive used it extensivily for the research on the B-25 Peggy Lou

B-25s of the MTO's 12th, 310th, 319th, 321st, 340th Bomb Groups, European-African-Middle Eastern (EAME) Campaign

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 16, 2009)

Added a bunch of files on the first page.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## geneh (Aug 16, 2009)

9th Air Force Western Desert Campaign

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 27, 2009)

Added another document on the Rescue of Mussolini


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 27, 2009)

Cool thanks Paul !


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 27, 2009)

B-17engineer said:


> Cool thanks Paul !



Thanks Harrison


----------



## ppopsie (Oct 1, 2009)

For now I'd rather have time for modeling but it is great. Thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 1, 2009)

ppopsie said:


> For now I'd rather have time for modeling but it is great. Thanks!



Your welcome!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2009)

Added a few more!!!


----------



## ppopsie (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2010)

Added another one to thread 4,

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2010)

Added a few more in thread 4 of this topic.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2010)

Oustanding post!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Oustanding post!



Thanks VB, I added a few more to that thread.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 12, 2012)

Added a new G-4 report in message 4 of this thread on Med operations theater United States Army.

Enjoy!!!


----------

